# Clay pot cooking - (JEAN?)



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

I just came back from visiting my parents in NY, and have resolved to start eating healthy. I'm on vacation this week and we are expecting a snow storm - so I'm really looking forward to hibernating in the house - cleaning, cooking, and coming onto this bb!I want to use my clay pot again - in fact I'm going to make a pot roast with mushrooms, carrots, celery & potatoes. - Pretty basic and low-fat.I'd love to have some recipes and hints for seasonings for future use. ------------------Feel good, everyone ----> IBSfreeIf you can dream it, you can do it. --- Walt Disney


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 1999)

IBSfree,I'm sure Jean will have recipes for you.How did the creamed spinach recipe turn out??------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Hi Bettie!The creamed spinach that we made for my sister at Thanksgiving turned out great. Mom and I adapted another recipe that I found on the internet. That recipe turned out to make more like a "sauteed" spinach - it tasted good, but wasn't what we were looking for. So, on Thanksgiving morning, Mom made a white sauce (the one we used for the creamed onions) and added it to the spinach we made the day before. THEN it looked and tasted like the creamed spinach we were seeking. Unfortunately, my sis was feeling ill that day, and only had a small taste. She had no idea what Mom and I went through to get the creamed spinach to HER liking! LOL







But, I'm off from work this week, and am looking forward to trying out the great looking recipes that were posted here for me. I'll let you know how they turn out! Thanks again, everyone, for your contributions!------------------Feel good, everyone ----> IBSfreeIf you can dream it, you can do it. --- Walt Disney


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi IBSFree:I'll definitely look up some recipes for you. In the meantime, can you give me an idea of what types of foods you like? That way I can narrow it down easily!





















Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Thanks for looking up the recipes, Jean. I know you have a lot going on in your life right now - HANG IN THERE!







I'm interested in making other dishes in the claypot - including lamb, veal, pork. I've made roasts and chicken in the pot - usually without a recipe. I just season it, add chopped vegetables, sometimes a can of whole tomatoes, so it's very basic. I'm not much of a "fruit" lover. So no main dish recipes that have raisins, apples, cranberries, etc. I do love vegetables, however, so any dishes that combine a meat with lots of veggies would be great (leftovers to bring to the office for lunch). My tastes lean to french, italian cooking. I also need to avoid creamy dishes, and I dislike Yogurt immensly! By the way, have you discovered Epicurious Foods on the internet? It is a wonderful resource for recipes, and allows you to review their recipes as well as start your own recipe file of ones that appeal to you.THANKS AGAIN!




























------------------Feel good, everyone ----> IBSfreeIf you can dream it, you can do it. --- Walt Disney


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2000)

what do you mean a clay pot?I use my crock pot often...but what is a clay pot?


----------

